# mth caboose pics / info please



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

hello all - could some of you please post post pics of your mth cabooses - 

i have gone ahead and acquired an mth hudson but am looking for a good review and some close up shots of one of their one gauge cabooses

any info much appreciated

regards, ron


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

Go to the archive section, Jerry McColgan did a good pictoral comparision between the MTH caboose and a bunch of others. 

Jerry's topic on the MTH Caboose


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice acquisition!


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks very much guys

alot of the pic links are missing - but there were a few there still, and very helpful as well as the mth manual

(where on mth web page can i find the rest of their manuals??)

i was looking for a closeup view into interior with figures on caboose as well - and by the way - what 'era' would this caboose have been on the rails?

as for scale ... aristo caboose is closer to 1/24 (at least in height they modelled the door etc), whereas usa trains is much smaller - likely nearer 1/29 - i assume lgb was at least 1/24 if not 1/20??

regards, Ron


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

The Aristo is a 1/29 Great Northern caboose. The LGB one was not done to any particular scale, but it was made to match up with the 1/26 USRA mikado. At least one of the UP cabooses in the pictures is the USA trains woodside caboose, which is really 1.22.5. 

For eras, the MTH caboose looks like late steam. But I am not sure what road they were modeling.


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks Mark - 

i noticed at Art Knapp that the aristo caboose and usa caboose although similar in overall size have very different scale doors etc.

that was what i meant - the usa trains door scales closer to 1/29 - at least when i placed my 6' figure beside it - the aristo is way larger - door looked to be at least 8' high

and thanks for the additional info

i will likely go with an mth cp caboose - yellow with the white / black logo - but not sure if it was a later paint scheme or if they would have used it as early as mid '60s?? - the era i want to model my track in

Ron


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't have anything to add to your other post in the beginner forum, but for mid-1960s, you might want to rethink the MTH route. They are making models of late steam/early diesel and modern Dash 8's. 

For mid 1960s, that's the U-25-B, GP-30, GP-38. GP-40. SD-45, plus 53' Evans boxcars, 100 ton hoppers plus some 40' equipment mixed in for your freight trains. E8s were standard passenger equipment as were streamlined passenger train with some heavyweight coaches still floating around. You would even have GP7/9s, some F3s, RS-3s, S-4 switchers and GE 44-tonners still running for that era. Agreed, the 'ultimate series' USA cabooses are much better scaled equipment than the aristo long caboose. All of the above is currently made and available in 1/29 by Aristo and USA. Much of it is already painted and lettered for CP. 

Mark


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

I was talking to a friend last night about the cabooses, and he quickly pointed out that the aristo caboose was from a time before Aristo had really settled on 1/29. So, it may or may not be 1/29 scale. However, I did some searching today and found these pictures of Great Northern caboose at the Great Lakes Ry Museum in Duluth, MN. Looks a lot like the Aristo caboose, except this one has wood siding and the aristo has rivets and steel siding. 

GN Caboose at Great Lakes Ry Museum


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Theres a couple for you, Joe


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Enginear...




































Here are some MDC hoppers behind my MTH Challenger/Big Boy tender..

















And of course the reason why MTH One Gauge is the King of smoke..


























Ahh..Big Boy's & Challengers...









MTH One Gauge F3 and look...fixed pilot with scale coupler!!

















And don't forget that the new MTH One Gauge F7's are shipping in Canadian paint schemes along with matching passenger cars!

Triplex is on the water!!

Also the GG-1's are shipping and early next year the VO1000 & Alco PA & PB's!!

Also the next MTH One Gaue catalog should be released shortly...!!


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks for all the great info and pics all - very very helpful 
now who can post a picture of the mth caboose beside the usa trains older style caboose .. please and thanks, Ron


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of a somewhat detailed MTH caboose 










John


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Posted By manitouguy on 10/15/2008 10:58 PM
thanks for all the great info and pics all - very very helpful 
now who can post a picture of the mth caboose beside the usa trains older style caboose .. please and thanks, Ron

Ron, I've got USA ext vision and the Aristo Long versions and a Bachmann bobber? No older style USA though, Joe
Chuck's Trains great shots!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Chuck nice pictures, the USA trains bigboy looks sweet, Now for the big question? were are all those aristo plastic engines you own????
HE HE HE








Nick..


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the challenger with the smoke volume lowered:








and a few others:
















Joe


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm not going to slip this one past Marty. This really shows the scale difference to me:
















Opps, forgot to turn on the steam!!!, and I left out the Bachmann. Joe


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks again -

mth in the middle, aristocraft to left? and usa trains to right?

Ron


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Ron that's correct. Sorry I thought of it later and hoped you knew, Joe


----------



## manitouguy (Oct 4, 2008)

Joe - thanks very much - that has been very helpful - 

i think i will be going with an mth caboose ... 

regards, Ron


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That Aristo caboose is a weird scale..I owned one...once..it's better off running with say 1/24 narrow gauge.

Nick..none of those "other" plastic loco's for me..









Esp. when that one guy on here sent his 2-8-8-2 in what?? 3 times to be fixed with no results..way to fubar of a company for me..


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 10/18/2008 5:56 PM
That Aristo caboose is a weird scale..I owned one...once..it's better off running with say 1/24 narrow gauge.

Nick..none of those "other" plastic loco's for me..









Esp. when that one guy on here sent his 2-8-8-2 in what?? 3 times to be fixed with no results..way to fubar of a company for me..










HE HE HE aint that the truth FUBAR







so when we DCSin the bigboy? i cant wait to see her SMOKE...mine next please!!!!!
Nick


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

hehehe..I thought you might like that Nick...








Dcs'in the Big Boy..that's a ways off yet..infact I was waiting until Ray did yours...







just kidding..I have to many projects going on and that Big Boy will be a nice winter project when it's sub-zero outside and a foot or so of snow.

MTH cabooses...


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost forgot...









There's plenty of 1/32 trains around for sale if you know where to look!!
Great Trains made F40-PH's, F7's and I think a Geep?? and some passenger cars and Amtrak Bi-Level passenger cars.
Accucraft makes 1/32 locos and cars.
Roberts Line made a GG-1 and a Zephyer!!
Personally I run 1/32 indoors and 1/29 outdoors...









Here's one of about 10 Great Trains F40-PH that I own and I'm always looking for more...








And yes I own a set of 4 of the Great Trains Amtrak Bi-Level passenger cars...


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, I recentley heard a rumor that MTH is going to offer 1/32 subway cars in the next catalog..








Means I'll have to build a elevated line indoors for those babies to zip around on esp. if they're in the Chicago CTA paint...


----------

